# First Attempt in a while



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

What do you think? any ideas, suggestions, comments?


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

bump for toxic


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I actually reallly like the way its all blended together it seems very similiar to my backgrounds in my sigs the honeycomb c4d is a little distracting to me, the rest of the sig is very rounded and free of straight edges so it makes it a focal point., I do think the text takes away from it a bit, the font is to busy and plain white rarely works for me, I think you need a transparency, or a satin or gradient overlay, even if its not dramatic it helps to make it take away from the sig less. 

I would like to see you try and incorporate a person into a sig and also try to incorporate some lighting effects into it. Personally I like to use a very large black fade brush (like 300pixels) to incorporate shadows into the sig.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

I made it out of scratch with photoshop, only used filters.

I don't know much about lighting tho.

Yeah, i don't like how the text turned out either but i really wanted to have it there.


About people into sigs, what about the one im using? I made that too.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I like the in your sig, again the font I find distracting but because the text is actually less of an issue here because of the what the theme of the sig is.m I would suggest maybe feathering your render a bit more or maybe just touching it up with a fade brush in places like on the left where you have a crisp edge that ruins the blending.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

Toxic said:


> I like the in your sig, again the font I find distracting but because the text is actually less of an issue here because of the what the theme of the sig is.m I would suggest maybe feathering your render a bit more or maybe just touching it up with a fade brush in places like on the left where you have a crisp edge that ruins the blending.


That's very helpful, ill see what i can do.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

sorry the edge I was talking abut is the right not sure why I typed left, :dunno:


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

Is it better?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

yes, that took care of that edge I was talking about.


----------

